# Bracelet Colors



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

We voted on a symbol that we can use to identify each other, and the bracelet won, so now we need to decide on the colors. These choices are just the ones that came to mind, but if you have another idea, just post it on here, and we can vote for it if we want to, even though I don't think we can add it to the actual poll once we've started. If you know of any other sites, it would be great if you could make a poll like this on those sites too. Why don't we vote until...like January 5 or sometime around then? I didn't bother putting a time limit on the poll, because we might need more time or whatever.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

blue and green, blue and black...they wouldn't let me put any more options on the poll. lol if you like either of those or have your own idea, just say it


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, my favorite color is blue, so there you go.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

lol that's my favorite color too


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

different shades of blue


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I think different shades of blue would be pretty. opcorn


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I like red and white, also different shades of blue.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I think there should be colors for the females and colors for the males. As a guy i would go with maybe black and a dark blue.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, we could have different colors for the genders. Does anyone else like that idea?


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

They should all be the same, that way it would be easier to recognize it on someone else. I think blue works, not too girly for the guys to wear.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It is not necessary to have separate colors for genders. We all know how to tell the difference.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with you two. It just makes things more complicated if we have different colors for guys and girls. I think blue is good too. It's nice and neutral, and a lot of people like it.


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Initially I picked blue, then jumped to blue and white...but my final decision was the orange and blue...orange is an energetic color, second to most energetic red, and orange against the most mellow of colors, blue, balances the extremes...It makes sense b/c anxiety increases heart rate and in turn we expel great ammounts of energy and the blue of course is mellow and depressing and most of us SA's suffer from depression...anyway that's why I thought these colors made the most sense


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I chose the yellow and red option because it will stand out, but I also like the blue and orange option since blue matches anything but the orange will stand out. :]


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I think regardless of the color they should all be the same color, and it should be something that stands out. 
What ever you do I think you should use those Lance Armstrong Bracelets as a model of how to do it, everyone knows what they are and you can see them a mile away.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Mellah said:


> different shades of blue


 :agree


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Having SA, I wouldlnt want anyone (especialy strangers) to recognize my bracelet and talk about it with me. What would be even worse would be being in a large crowd or gathering wearing it and having someone speak loud about it. 

If these bracelets are just to keep and not wear, then I'd vote one color. If its for people to actualy wear in public, I'd vote different colors for male/female. Just my two cents.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Over the years the gay community has used many methods of identifying each other. At one time there was a whole Hanky Code. One would wear various colors of bandanas sticking out of ones back pockets. Color of the bandana and whether it was in the left of right pocket denoted what someone was into. I have had rainbow stickers on my trucks for many years and very few people have asked about the significance. People who don't know, probably qould not see a bracelet as having a secret meaning.


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. It's not likely that people would suspect anything. Lots of people wear bracelets, and most of them don't mean anything. I think most people would just assume that we are wearing them just because we feel like it. I don't think they would suspect that it really means anything, and I don't see how it would help if we had different colors for the genders. If people were going to wonder about it, I think they would wonder regardless of the colors. I've thought all along that we should keep the meaning of our symbol secret from the general public, because I am also not comfortable talking about it with just anyone. I would be much more comfortable just having it as a secret amongst ourselves. I think most people agree. It's much easier if we don't have to talk about it with just anyone. We would probably keep it pretty quiet, and I don't think people would be able to recognize that it has any significance. We could always just tell them that it's confidential anyway, so we don't have to talk about it. I think we'll be pretty safe as long as we don't all go blabbing it around to everyone we meet.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

HiApeNest said:


> Yeah, I agree. It's not likely that people would suspect anything. Lots of people wear bracelets, and most of them don't mean anything. I think most people would just assume that we are wearing them just because we feel like it. I don't think they would suspect that it really means anything, and I don't see how it would help if we had different colors for the genders. If people were going to wonder about it, I think they would wonder regardless of the colors. I've thought all along that we should keep the meaning of our symbol secret from the general public, because I am also not comfortable talking about it with just anyone. I would be much more comfortable just having it as a secret amongst ourselves. I think most people agree. It's much easier if we don't have to talk about it with just anyone. We would probably keep it pretty quiet, and I don't think people would be able to recognize that it has any significance. We could always just tell them that it's confidential anyway, so we don't have to talk about it. I think we'll be pretty safe as long as we don't all go blabbing it around to everyone we meet.


^ Thats true. If some of us do wear them out to a gathering of some sort and think there's a possibility someone might comment on it, you can always take it off and put it in your coat pocket before hand.

I think having one color is a good idea, but if the color we choose is a bit feminine, maybe we could vote on another color or even just go with a color for male/female. I dont think different colors per gender is a bad idea at all. Different people have different tastes. Really we should try to make them to where everyone will want to wear them or atleast own one. Not everyone likes blue as you know. :stu


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh, do you not like blue? Yeah, I know what you mean. Not everyone is going to be happy with the color we choose, but that's why we're voting. That's the only way I could think of to make it fair, because you're right, not everyone has the same tastes. I purposely didn't put any feminine colors like pink or purple on the list for that reason. Of course, anyone could suggest them and vote for them anyway, but I think most of us understand that if we want to make this work, we will need to have fairly neutral colors that a wide variety of people would be willing to wear. I see what you mean about the different colors for genders, but I can't help but think that that might complicate things a little. I think it would be easier to recognize it if we all have the same colors. Of course, I'm not the queen of the world, so if I'm outnumbered on that, we will have to have different colors for the genders, but I think most of us probably agree that it would be easier to all have the same colors. It's always an option though, if we do end up with pink or something. lol I'm not much of a feminine color person myself, even though I'm a girl. I'm personally more into blues and greens and stuff. If you're unhappy with the color we end up choosing, you could just not wear the bracelet, and when you see someone else with one, you could try to talk to them or at least know that they have SA. Hopefully a whole bunch of people won't use that technique, because then no one would be wearing the bracelets, and we'd be back where we started, but if you're really uncomfortable with the color choice, that's what I would suggest you try. There really is no way to make everyone happy, but if you vote, at least you're doing your part. It's quite obvious that blue is going to win, isn't it? lol But you could still use the symbol to your advantage even if you're not comfortable wearing it yourself.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I actualy voted for blue lol! Personaly I think a dark navy shade of blue along with a some what lighter blue would be cool in my eyes. As far as everything i have said, there all suggestions I threw out to help out with the decision. I thought there were a few good points to be made and making those points i thought would overall help our decision more in the long run. Honestly, if we all voted on pink, I would still buy one later on in the future when i have the money. It would be a good reminder for me to have with me when i am old what SAD has done for me. SAD has overall done great things for me beleive it or not. It made me into the person I am and I would never change that. Lets all just hope that blue does win because honestly, i would really not like to be stuck with pink hahahaha!


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Someone on another site had a good idea. She said we could have different shades of green and brown, so it would be kind of camouflage, because SAers just want to blend in.


----------



## GodsShyLilChild (Dec 18, 2004)

i chose blue and orange,cuz what was said earlier,with blue being a depressing type color,and also,its not to "girly" for guys,and orange,well,the reason i chose orange is cuz my school colors r orange and black,so yeah,i guess u can say,i have pride in my school,lol


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

i actually made one already, its a light blue/turquoise beaded bracelet with the letters SAS in the middle (i used those black and white alphabet beads) :b


----------



## HiApeNest (Sep 18, 2004)

Okay, different shades of blue won. So, it's official. Our international SA symbol is a bracelet made of strings in different shades of blue. So, go get that string if you want to participate! :banana Hope to see some of you in person. :group


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

oh good voting choice, (even though i picked shades of green lol), I love secret code things lol........I'll get right on making mine.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

is this so we can recognize each other? thats cool.


----------



## 13a13i_an9el (Dec 3, 2004)

I think it should be black or white. Preferably black because it goes with whatever you are wearing. I like black and silver,


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

blue and orange combination looks cool to me for some reason... :con


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

I like blue and white but shades of blue is good too. 
I like this idea. It'll be great to wear it and have a constant reminder you're not alone.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I think those custom "livestrong" type silicone bracelets are a cool idea.... but when I looked them up they are very expensive to buy because they have a minimum that they will make because they have to make a custom mold. Maybe we can look around for something similar that can be DIY... great thread though...


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

cool idea


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

HiApeNest said:


> Okay, different shades of blue won. So, it's official. Our international SA symbol is a bracelet made of strings in different shades of blue. So, go get that string if you want to participate! :banana Hope to see some of you in person. :group


We have to make them?? :afr I am not one of those artsy-crafty people! I'd rather have bracelets that we could buy (ebay?) and that would all look the same. That I don't have to make! :lol

But I do like the idea of bracelets, that's cool!


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is anyone still doing this?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Blue - seeing as it''s your favourite colour. 
You know better than us


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Blue, as you did'nt include any purple/pink options. At some SAUK meets multi-coloured smiley face stickers were used as identification, I doubt that happens anymore. Bracelets are a nice idea, but the OP is long gone, unless they have another account.


----------

